
Reasons to work - joshuacc
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2010/11/reasons-to-work.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Fsethsmainblog+%28Seth%27s+Blog%29
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1933634>

That URL doesn't have the feedburner crap in it, which is why this submission
incorrectly passed the dup detector.

